# Norway Industries "Zip Strip"



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Norway Industries is located in Myrtle Point, Oregon just outside Norway. This is how they got their name and not by any relation to the country Norway. They originally started in the industry making cedar arrow shafts. Then moving on to include machining golf putters and rescue equipment and they have successfully supplied all the aluminum components for a top-of-the-line car top carrier company. But archery is their home and core business as mentioned on their site. 
Famous for manufacturing the Dura Vane it is stated on their website; “Our vanes are used worldwide by everyone from beginners to the most seasoned competitor. You'll even find them at the Olympic training center these days. We've got the supplies and tools that make your fletching life easier, help your arrows fly truer, make your hunting season more successful.” 
Our latest new product line is the Fusion® Vanes. Easy to fletch, quality flight characteristics, tough as your leather boots - you'll be spoiled for sure. Review on these coming soon.
But let’s take a step back for a minute and take a look at a neat little tool that they manufacture, the ZipStrip. It is made of precision tool grade steel at Norway Industries. It has a soft plastic handle for a comfortable grip. It does have a tad bit of weight 1 lb to be exact to go along with it’s curved, razor-sharp edge that can peel vanes and fletching adhesive residue from carbon or any type of arrows without gouging the surface or cutting fibers of a carbon arrow shaft. Slicing vanes off with common blades like most companies sell often damage and change the integrity of the carbon arrow. The ZipStrip makes it effortless and does not gouge the arrow shaft therefore, not interfering with the integrity of the carbon shaft. In an up coming written review I will be looking at the Dura Vanes. But for now quit gouging your arrow shafts and get on line and order the ZipStrip for cleaning your carbon arrows. Found it selling for between 28.00 & 35.00 dollars on line. Well worth the investment.

*Article Written by: Gary Elliott​*


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

My god man that Zip Strip $40.00 Canadian beats anything on the market, I have even fletched arrows without prep after Zip Stripping the old fletch off, carbons included, a year later feathers and fletch still grip solid to the shaft. Though it will take wood off a wood arrow if you are not careful, but then what stripper doesn't?


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

How does it work on arrow wraps as well? Thanks.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*How does the Zip Strip work on Arrow wraps*

Though I just started using arrow wraps, I have not tried it yet, but I would think the Zip Strip not damaging carbons when used would make it a better choice for arrow wraps than a box cutter or similar device which would or could damage your carbon arrow. There is also the aspect of the adhesive from the arrow wrap gumming up whatever arrow stripper you use. At least the Zip Strip being a tooled edge stripper, you can clean off adhesive with acetone.


----------

